# diablo-jdk16 install problem



## jtl (Feb 3, 2010)

I've seen several posts on diablo-jdk16 install issues, but not one that addresses the problem I'm having (as far as I can tell).  I apologize if I've missed it.

I'm trying to reinstall diablo-jdk16 with the time zone update option, and the first time I tried it told me to manually download tzupdater-1_3_21-2009p.zip from Sun and place it in /usr/ports/distfiles/ which I've done.  Now when I run make reinstall from the diablo-jdk16 directory it tells me that tzupdater-1_3_21-2009p.zip is _not_ in the /usr/ports/distfiles/ directory.  But it is.  Here's the output from make reinstall:


```
chablis# cd ../java/diablo-jdk16/
chablis# make deinstall
===>  Deinstalling for java/diablo-jdk16
===>   diablo-jdk not installed, skipping
chablis# make reinstall
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  Found saved configuration for diablo-jdk-1.6.0.07.02_6
===>  Extracting for diablo-jdk-1.6.0.07.02_7
=> MD5 Checksum OK for diablo-caffe-freebsd7-i386-1.6.0_07-b02.tar.bz2.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for diablo-caffe-freebsd7-i386-1.6.0_07-b02.tar.bz2.
=> MD5 Checksum mismatch for tzupdater-1_3_21-2009p.zip.
=> SHA256 Checksum mismatch for tzupdater-1_3_21-2009p.zip.
===>  Refetch for 1 more times files: tzupdater-1_3_21-2009p.zip tzupdater-1_3_21-2009p.zip 
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  Found saved configuration for diablo-jdk-1.6.0.07.02_6
=> tzupdater-1_3_21-2009p.zip doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/.
=> Attempting to fetch from [url]ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/[/url].
fetch: [url]ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/tzupdater-1_3_21-2009p.zip:[/url] File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
=> Couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this
=> port manually into /usr/ports/distfiles/ and try again.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/diablo-jdk16.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/diablo-jdk16.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/diablo-jdk16.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/diablo-jdk16.
chablis#
```

The permissions and ownership on the tzupdater-1_3_21-2009p.zip file are the same as the other files in /usr/ports/distfiles/.  I'd be grateful for any help.  Thank.


----------



## sixtydoses (Feb 3, 2010)

Had the same problem last time, try fetching the file from here:

http://ftp.play.ufanet.ru/post/distfiles/

I think that's the site where I downloaded the file from, and if my memory serves me correctly, that site has all the files that you need for the installation. Sorry at work now, not able to access the site.

If that fails, try this one:
http://daffy.nerius.com/temp/tzupdater-1_3_21-2009p.zip


Edit: Sorry I think the first link is not working anymore. I got timed out accessing it.


----------



## jtl (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks.  It looks like the problem was that my browser was unzipping the archive, and when I zipped back up it didn't have the expected byte count or md5 checksum, so it wasn't considered legit.  I downloaded it but suppressed the unzipping, and it worked.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 3, 2010)

Better use fetch(1) from the command-line for this type of activity ...


----------



## jtl (Feb 3, 2010)

I don't think I could have used fetch to get tzupdater since I was directed to get it from a Sun website that required me to login.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 3, 2010)

^ has a very good point


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 3, 2010)

^^ should tame his browser not to act on files without prompting


----------



## jtl (Feb 3, 2010)

I actually did the download on a Mac, and the vast majority of the time I appreciate the automatic decompression/unarchiving on that machine.  I think the best solution is for me to understand that just because I zip something back up doesn't make it an authentic archive.  (See Oliver's Law in SirDice's posts  )  It'd be nice if Safari asked me what to do, rather than just having a check box pref for "always" or "never", but I'm not gonna hold my breath for Apple...

Thanks everyone, for all the helpful input on my recent posts - I'm finally back in business.


----------

